# Inserting images into Google Drive on Ipad



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi, this is a "known issue" and I've seen various workarounds offered.....wondering if anyone can advise on the best way to accomplish this RIDICULOUSLY SIMPLE(!) function......our school has a 1:1 ipad program and in the fall I want all the kids (very savvy 5th graders) to be creating and sharing, collaborating, etc, their docs on their ipads.....if a student can't even add an image to his/her document, such basic functionality- we probably can't use Google docs....which would be a real shame. I need a workaround or similar that will be simple and consistent that I can teach them to use.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## roshni007 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello, 
Have you considered using iCloud? it has Pages, Numbers, and Keynote. They work very similar to MS Office. You can download these apps and save the documents on cloud. 
*It might not work if you want each student to have their own ID. But it should work if all the students are using one iCloud ID.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What's not working?


----------

